# Need Baitcaster Recomendations



## Alexkauer (Feb 9, 2009)

I Purchased a St. Croix Mojo Bass, 6'6" fast action rod for my christmas present to my self. I wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions on a reel. My friend bought a abu garcia revo for 169 ish. I tried, it was alright, but i want a broader spectrum of opinons. I am willing to spend anywhere from 120-200. Thank you


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Gander Mountain in Novi has last years PT Energy 6.3:1 Right Hand retrieve for $99.00...(not sure how many?)

I would look into the new Quantum reels. The new ones are lighter and a bit smaller than the old ones. Top end Quantum gear has never failed me...

Good Luck! (PS, this will turn into a Ford, Chevy, Dodge thing. Anything in the price range you are looking at should make you happy!)


----------



## Alexkauer (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha
Thanks Jnamo, I was looking into the Quantums a bit.


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

the bass pro reels are probly the best reels for the money, i have had an extreme for 5 or 6 years now without one problem, bought a rick clunn one last year and that is my slop and flippin reel and nothing bad about that really smooth, it is smoother than my quantum tour edition.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Phlueger:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jnamo said:


> Gander Mountain in Novi has last years PT Energy 6.3:1 Right Hand retrieve for $99.00...(not sure how many?)
> 
> I would look into the new Quantum reels. The new ones are lighter and a bit smaller than the old ones. Top end Quantum gear has never failed me...
> 
> Good Luck! (PS, this will turn into a Ford, Chevy, Dodge thing. Anything in the price range you are looking at should make you happy!)


SHHHH I called dibs on that reel yesterday


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The Junkie said:


> Phlueger:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:



Sorry to say but Phlueger baitcasters are the only ones I've ever seen fail. One of my fishing partners had 2 fail (a president and a Trion) in about 3 weeks... one during a tournament. Totally locked up. Stripped gears on both of them. I've never seen a Shimano Curado (I have 6 of them), Quantum PT (I have one of them), or Abu Garcia Revo fail. I will also speek well for the BPS Extreme reels... I've had one on my crank bait rod for 3 years and it's never even hiccupped.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Jnamo said:


> (PS, this will turn into a Ford, Chevy, Dodge thing. Anything in the price range you are looking at should make you happy!)


 



FORD...all the way!!!

:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Based on experience with all 3 brands... I would agree with Wolverines!! LOL!!!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

wolverines said:


> FORD...all the way!!!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

> FORD...all the way!!!


 

Why not...I drive Ford's too!


Good Luck!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

OK fellas... back on topic!

Energy, Curado, Revo, or Extreme would be my choices. And in that order.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

redear said:


> the bass pro reels are probly the best reels for the money, i have had an extreme for 5 or 6 years now without one problem, bought a rick clunn one last year and that is my slop and flippin reel and nothing bad about that really smooth, it is smoother than my quantum tour edition.


Thats funny being it's more than likely that the BPS reel was made by Quantum!
A 2008 Energy PTI reel for $99 is a deal, id jump all over that one!
Also if your Tour edition is not smooth, well Id say you should send it back, they will either replace it or repair it, no need to bash a paticular make, just know every model/brand will have thos that slip thru Quallity Controll!

I decided last year id buy a QUANTUM TE1170 and a QUANTUM Burst(DICK"S) reel just to compare high end to low end, both are BURNER's both cast a mile, the TE has ACS, the Burst has mag, both feel good in hand, only the TE is SUPER smooth after 1 season and the burst is getting slightly rough! but consider the price differences.
In today's market, most any mid level reel will be like GOLD compared to reel's from just 5 years ago!

BD


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

extremes are good reels and a good bargain especially if you pick them up used.. i have about 8 of them and i think i've got less than 250$ invested in all of them. Most of them i've run for 5 or 6 years.

If you're going to do much flipping, i'd go with a higher-end reel, one that is tuned better and has good components. Any reel will flip a 1/2-3/4oz bait on braid, not every reel will flip a 1/4oz bait on 17lb floro though.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I read in a thread on another board once , that said Silstar was the LG Electronics of fishing reels...
True , True , True .....
( I do own several of their reels , but I'm kinduva Shimano fan boy).

They have ( and still do AFAIK) made reels for Pflueger , Shakespeare , Bass Pro , Gander , D!ck's and a few Cabela's reels as well as some lower end Lews'/Quantums .

The Pinnacle Inertia has got "Me Too" style reels with Gander & D!ck's brand names.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Baitcast-Reels&aID=504A1A&merchID=4006&r=view









http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Baitcast-Reels&aID=504A1A&merchID=4006&r=view











I have one and it's a pretty solid reel with Mag brakes...*although their higher-end reels are better , as in with nearly all manufacturers.* 

http://www.pinnaclefishing.com









http://www.pinnaclefishing.com/shop/p-29-inertia-finesse.aspx


If you find a reel that's got the features you want and is priced over say $50-$65 - you should be pleased with it.

Like Mike said - Shimano , ABU ...welll I don't have much to say about Zebco , parts availability & product support is poor , but like previously mentioned...
Higher end products tend to last , so if it pukes after 10 years , you're not so dissapointed when you can't get it serviced.
:lol:

I haven't heard one bad thing about this 13 bearing puppy yet.
http://www.pinnaclefishing.com/shop/p-21-vision-xlt.aspx


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.tackleservice.com/Consumer/default.aspx

If you havent found this site by now your not a QUANTUM guy!
I have purchased parts for 1997 and later model baitcasters and spinning reel parts, not to mention there's a thousand Quantum repair/parts dealers all over the world!
Most of the $50-90 baitcasters today will be usefull, I use my Mag controlled reel's every bit as much as the ACS reel's, truth is I mostly use spool tension and very little backlash controll, keeps the casting distance high, of course it requires an educated thumb!
The Quantum Tour Edition's SUPER FREE mode is slick for pitching/flippin, as I havent had any other brand reel in hand in the last few years I cant really compare tho!
Again those all look like QUANTUM/ZEBCO built reels there SFW!?? Check out the Quantum Bill Dance DS300CX for this year? Looks like any one of those 3?

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassdisaster said:


> http://www.tackleservice.com/Consumer/default.aspx
> 
> If you havent found this site by now your not a QUANTUM guy!
> I have purchased parts for 1997 and later model baitcasters and spinning reel parts, not to mention there's a thousand Quantum repair/parts dealers all over the world!
> ...


*I have.*

That's because it's a Silstar OEM built reel for BPS (not available thru the other distribution channels) Carl....
Do some research and see for your self.
(there are "other" models from previous years that DON'T look like this reel)
Just last yr. Jardin Corp (parent company of Coleman) owned Shakespeare/Pflueger and they just sold out to Pure Fishing (Berkley) , it's hard to keep track of , there's only a few "real" OEM's out there - and some of them farm out their cheaper models.

Why is it the Quantum UL300 . Icon , Pulse another Lew's reel (the model escapes me right now) are exactly the same??
Ah never mind Carl - you've obviously did a lot of reading on the manufacturing of these things....:lol:

There almost ALL cH!nEsE and they are pretty decent , if they the aren't lower end reels.
When I mentioned Silstar - I'm not talking about _just _Pinnacle's USA brand...


GOOD selection of stuff - click here:

http://www.all-americanoutdoors.com/fishing


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

No affence intended, but
No I havent done any research, Id be more inclined to believe QUANTUM build's SILSTAR reel's!
I simply see a Quantum spool, Quantum Handle and nut cap, Quantum Frame, Quantum Drag star, Quantum Spool tension knob,Quantum styling, without doing any research id have to say all of those are Quantum's and Quantum is doing the FARMING OUT? Just from looking at the reel!
I have been wrong befor, but if it looks like a fish, smell's like a fish its probably a fish! LMAO
I noticed previous years that other reel's have Quantum parts on them, I and Pwog Both have Browning reel's that are ACTUALLY Quantum reel's rebadged! thus my thinking when I see these reel's!??? Again I may be wrong, maybe Quantum dont make their own reels' then? Tho I would find that hard to believe! 
China ya, they are all made in China nowaday's, aside from a few!

BD


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Went to BPS today to pull the trigger on a new Quantum...No left hand baitcasters...Period

Left with a Revo STX-L and will get a pair of Wiley X shades out of the deal too! Will have to see how it stacks up.

As far as Quantum not having good customer service, the only reel I have ever sent back was a Quantum spinning reel about 10 years ago and they fixed it for free and shipped it back to me for free...10 years ago, Quantum was great! Now I just send my stuff to a guy in N. Carolina. He fixes and cleans and does an awesome job...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

thedude said:


> extremes are good reels


Picked one up this weekend. Got the extra $10 off with an old reel turn exchange. Loaded up up with 50# PP and ready for spring.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassdisaster said:


> What do I hear?????
> The Picker is crying about being picked on?????
> The sound of teardrops hitting the floor, what an odd sound it is?
> Sheesh cant pick on a guy without hurting his feeling i guess??
> ...


 FIRST - You'll have to find my one feeling & then see if you can hurt it Carl.
*I didn't know that I picked on you last summer* - or any time for that matter - but evidently you seemed to think so , but you never took the time to explain your feelings concerning it- did you?? 
( I guess this explains why you seem to have such a [email protected] 0n for ragging me when ever you can)
KVD really is a _nobody_ to me , it's folks like you that put others' on a pedestal & try to elevate them to god-like status that helps them to make more money off the unknowing.....BASCAR = NASCAR... LOL!
I fish for fish - not just bass , although you labeled me a walleye guy...
I don't kiss any of the pros feet though.....
I have had some pretty good fiends over the years that are considered "celebrity status" and I/we/they treated each other like humans - not princes & paupers.

 I'm NOT just anti-Quantum , I don't buy products that give good support or provide a good business model or reputation. Maybe they have changed - but I have not read that they have changed...
I used to have to service H'Bird and they used to be the worst POS sonars out there - now look at them NOW! (I own one , Justin does and Mike said he's thinkin' about one)
_BTW Mikey_ - those *heavy* Krapnetic PTi's are on sale for $49 @ Cabelas.....
Hopefully they come with all round bearings...LOL
:evil:
I almost bought a Revo S last year - I didn't like the access plate thumb screws... damn Shimano sideplates will spoil you fast , huh?? 
I _did see _where you said you didn't research it - an old friend of mine used to call it "talkin' out your #$* 'cuz yer mouth don't know any better."
:lol:

All this will do is get the thread closed , so what is the SENSE of going 'round & 'round about it?? Is that what you want?
I guess you can always PM or email me if you feel the need to be nasty or rag on me , I don't hide my information from the world.
_*So pick away if you must , just don't muck - up threads so they get closed...*_
***********************************
As far as Bait Caster recommendations - the Shimano Citica , Core or Curados are good as are the Diawa in the $100-200 price range , the Pflueger Trions on up are good and I just picked up a CHEAP Pflueger to try out myself for cranks.
Almost ANY ABU is a great reel - especially the Revo & Ambassador series.

Alexkauer , you ever gunna post up what you decided upon??


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I went thru all those link's and they are all worthless, non of them said who makes who's reel's
There were a few on those threads asking and some thought they knew something, but still no where does any one of those links point 1 way or the other as to who builds QUANTUM's low end reel's! If you don't believe me go back, take a close look, its a about Pflueger and Silstar!
And I know for a fact, that QUANTUM/ZEBCO owned the Browning fishing rights a few years back, and alot of the threads pointed to the fact that some BPS and Cabella's reels were still being built by Browning?? Huh Ain't that funny!!!
I thing i will say you have to know, I will and always have agreed to disagree!
BD


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

most companies dont make there own reels. Although a lot of cabelas reels are Diawa, which make there own reels. Pflueger, Shakespeare, Silstar, Bass Pro, Browning, Pinnacle, etc, they all come from the same place in china, slap a name brand on em and sell them. 

Quote:
Browning® has licensed BPS® as their only outlet for Browning® fishing. BPS didn't purchase the name. Same way when Quantum® was building their reels they were licensed to do so. No outright purchase of the Browning® name has ever happened. 

I was just recently reading tackle reviews on the latest Pinnacle line of reels and that article stated that Silstar/Pinnacle is making many of the house reels for BPS and Cabela's.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

PWOG said:


> most companies dont make there own reels. Although a lot of cabelas reels are Diawa, which make there own reels. Pflueger, Shakespeare, Silstar, Bass Pro, Browning, Pinnacle, etc, they all come from the same place in china, slap a name brand on em and sell them.
> 
> Quote:
> Browning® has licensed BPS® as their only outlet for Browning® fishing. BPS didn't purchase the name. Same way when Quantum® was building their reels they were licensed to do so. No outright purchase of the Browning® name has ever happened.
> ...


So the key word here is HOUSE reel's?
Meaning the ones badged QUANTUM are not likely HOUSE reel's at all, rather a licenced product thru QUANTUM!
House reels' are badged BPS or Cabela's
So in the end Neither of us are wrong, he's looking at the pinacle/silstar side im looking at the Quantum side!

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey Robert... I did indeed pick up a new H'bird. Clearance plus 15% off the clearance price and I couldn't say no!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat602012&id=0063990


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Hey Robert... I did indeed pick up a new H'bird. Clearance plus 15% off the clearance price and I couldn't say no!!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat602012&id=0063990


 




You got any more to sell at that price:evilsmile Gander had a 797 for $765, not sure if it's still there....


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolverines said:


> Gander had a 797 for $765, not sure if it's still there....


 


Talked to Duane (at Gander) while I was on lunch and he said that graph was loooong gone...should've picked it up when I first saw it:rant:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

wolverines said:


> Talked to Duane (at Gander) while I was on lunch and he said that graph was loooong gone...should've picked it up when I first saw it:rant:


keep an eye on ebay - i got my 797 for 750 shipped this time last year. new in box.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Zebco 33 classic...end of thread:evil:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> keep an eye on ebay - i got my 797 for 750 shipped this time last year. new in box.



With the NVB package??


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

waterfoul said:


> With the NVB package??


no those were running 950 at the time.:yikes:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, then I think I got a pretty good deal!!

I'll see if I can dredge up another one from one of the other stores...


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

thedude said:


> keep an eye on ebay - i got my 797 for 750 shipped this time last year. new in box.


 


Am I the only one that doesn't have one of these

You guys suck:lol::lol::lol:

All in good fun...I'm just jealous:evil:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yup, it's just you. And you suck.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

wolverines said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't have one of these
> 
> You guys suck:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> All in good fun...I'm just jealous:evil:


i just looked on ebay and they are still available at that price shipped w/ external GPS (no maps). I ended up buying mike's old map chip w/ 5' contours and to be honest, with the side finder thats all you need for the west side! Couldn't justify the cost of the premium maps. would be nice if you fished st. clair & erie all the time though.
I see chips on bbc for 50$ or less all the time.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Yup, it's just you. And you suck.


 



Yes, you are correct...I guess the only thing I've got going for me these days is that I *can* fit my boat in my garage:evilsmile


----------



## cpinner (Sep 25, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> Sorry to say but Phlueger baitcasters are the only ones I've ever seen fail. One of my fishing partners had 2 fail (a president and a Trion) in about 3 weeks... one during a tournament. Totally locked up. Stripped gears on both of them. I've never seen a Shimano Curado (I have 6 of them), Quantum PT (I have one of them), or Abu Garcia Revo fail. I will also speek well for the BPS Extreme reels... I've had one on my crank bait rod for 3 years and it's never even hiccupped.


Waterfoul, do any of the 6 Curados you own happen to include one of the Curado 300's ? After much deliberation I just bought one at Gander Mtn where they had the 300DSV on clearance sale at $120 + tax. 

If so, was curious what kind of line you have strung your 300 with?
I have strung it with Sufix 20lb mono and have played around with it in the backyard and have gotten it to cast about 100 feet throwing a 1 OZ float once I got used to the Variable Control Cast. Was curious if you have ever used braided line in your 300? I hear stories that braided line can increase your casting distance by 10-20 yards.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont fish with Mike, but I fish against him and I woud guess he's using braided lline and a flouro leader, I use Braided on all my rig's except the Crank rod, thats 17lb Flourocarbon!
This is the usual these days, you save big time on the price of line, as it seems to last a LONG time!
I typically go heavier than needed for Main line Braided only so that the leader to Braded matchup size is closer at the Uni-Uni knot!
Hope this helps, im sure Mike will chime in!


BD


----------



## nofolkinway (Dec 7, 2004)

waterfoul said:


> OK fellas... back on topic!
> 
> Energy, Curado, Revo, or Extreme would be my choices. And in that order.


 
Curado. I've got two. Pure butter.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Although I went lower price than the range in question, I have bought 3 BPS reels over the past 8 years and love them all. Better reels than I am a fisherman.


----------

